# Little wonder blower 5hp Briggs



## eastside (May 18, 2006)

I have a 5 hp briggs that wont start,I spray starting fluid into carb and runs for about 5 seconds,fresh gas in tank any ideas..thanks


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Post the engine model, type and code usually found stamped in the engine shroud just above the spark plug. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

Carb issue obviously, try draining the gas out of the carb. I believe that the carb is on top of the tank? you might have to remove the carb and clean it.


----------

